# Hand wringer aka mangle!



## rayhook

When we spend a few months away, one of our biggest problems is laundry and we've tried all sorts of things over the past few years. Currently we favour hand washing, then wringing out by hand (the hardest bit) and then onto our trusty 'airer'.

We're trying to make the initial wringing-out easier. In the US it's easy to buy a hand wringer like the old mangle my mum used to use (yes, I really am that old). In the UK they don't seem to exist. A table-top one of these would largely solve the problem and save much twisting of laundry to remove the bulk of the water.

Anyone know of such an item for sale anywhere?

Ray


----------



## teemyob

*mangler*

EbayZ Init!


----------



## GEMMY

Try this:

http://www.frostmarine.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=V205

tony


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We got fed up with hand wringing and bought one of these

Ring-Dri wringer

We got it for about £30 on ebay.

Its OK for smalls and tee shirts, socks, PJ's etc but nothing bigger.

It states not to put buttons through it but we have done.

It needs a knack of folding items to feed through and sometimes we have had to reverse wind it when over-ambitious with the thickness .

We stick it to the cab door window rather than the metalwork

Would be great if they made a slightly wider one. (that folded away

to a small size 8)

Steve


----------



## rayhook

*Dohhh*

Everyone,

Many thanks. We've been looking on Ebay searching for 'wringer' - why, oh why, didn't we search for 'mangle'? Now all we need is a table top one within travelling distance to collect...........

Ray


----------



## Rapide561

*Mangle*

Hi

Would a small spin dryer not be better, cheaper and easier to get hold of? (A spinner, not a tumble dryer)

Russell


----------



## paulmold

*Re: Dohhh*



rayhook said:


> Now all we need is a table top one within travelling distance to collect...........
> 
> Ray


This one on ebay is willing to post - item number 220574340289


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go to the roughest part of town, second hand shop is the best place, but I wouldn't get a table top wringer/mangle or you'll soon be needing a new table top too, they're made from sod all, just a paper matrix with veneer over the top, no substance in it.

Kev.


----------



## rayhook

*Mangle*

I think we're in for the long haul here - loadsa mangles on eBay, just need to find the right one in Norfolk where we can collect it. Patience is a virtue :evil:

It's annoying that you can buy a twin tub 'camping' washing machine, or just the washing machine, but not the spin dryer. Tried looking at 'small' spin dryers but most of 'em aren't so small.

We'll get there in the end - thanks everyone for your input.

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Mangle*



rayhook said:


> I think we're in for the long haul here - loadsa mangles on eBay, just need to find the right one in Norfolk where we can collect it. Patience is a virtue :evil:
> 
> It's annoying that you can buy a twin tub 'camping' washing machine, or just the washing machine, but not the spin dryer. Tried looking at 'small' spin dryers but most of 'em aren't so small.
> 
> We'll get there in the end - thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> Ray


What do you intend to attach this Mangle too?

Kev.


----------



## erneboy

We use one of these, it is very good.

http://direct.asda.com/White-Knight..._mmc=gb-_-merch-_-4104-_-White Knight 28007 S

Alan.


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Ray

There are loads of those blue coloured twin twibs for sale, either new or used on Ebay, about £55.00. Fairly small load capacity though.

Just a thought. Also, threads on here about them.

Russell


----------



## erneboy

Russel, I would love to know the spin speed for those to get an idea if the spinner is any good, Alan.


----------



## neilanddot

The problem with the old fashioned mangles are the they are made of cast iron and weigh a hell of a lot and will therefore need a fairly sturdy support. If you are at all weight conscious with your van this may be a consideration.
Neil


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

There are some very good reviews here.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Tub-Washing-Machine/dp/B0018PTYS0

Russell


----------



## neilbes

Ain't laughed so much since my aunt Mabel caught her left one 
in the mangle :lol: :lol: 


Sorry


----------



## rayhook

*Trying a new tack*

All,

Thank you all for your input.

We've considered all of this again and have now gone down a new tack - disposable towels. These seem very good indeed and I'm going to start a new thread on the subject in a day or two.

Again, thanks everyone. 

Ray


----------



## Lesleykh

Not sure about mangles or spinners. I'd never fit all that in my van. Mind you, we've not been away long enough yet to do a wash.

Towels however... I got a huge, lightweight towel and a smaller one. They are fab. They dry out really quickly when hung in the shower. They dry your body really well. Search on micro fibre trek towels.

Lesley


----------



## rayhook

*Disposbale towels*

Lesley,

We're well converted to microfibre cloths, mostly from Lidl and from Chinese bazaars in Spain. However, we think our latest find is even better - see my post 'Disposable towels' and visit Majestic Towels web site for a preview.

It's all personal preference in the end................

Ray


----------



## Lesleykh

Ah - I live with ECO man. I'd never get away with having a disposable anything.

We have pointed out that driving around the EU is NOT very ECO - but he manages to put all principles aside for travel!

L x


----------



## rayhook

*Eco*

Lesley,

Ah, I understand. Now how much energy does he think goes into making a microfibre towel and transporting it from China? And how long it stay in the ground once it's been discarded? Who am I? Where am I? Do I care anyway? Help - life's too short for all this nonsense.

I'm in favour of the 80:20 rule - when the 20% of humanity who are responsible for 80% of the pollution cut their pulluting levels to mine instead, for example, of planning trips into space for the super-rich, I'll consider reducing mine. Leadership from the front. The Iraq war wouldn't have happened if Blair had had to lead from the front.......

Meanwhile it's disposable towels for us.

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why not just go to a launderette, sit and read a book for an hour, chat to the locals, you'll learn loads about the area you're in.

If you plan to use a launderette before you set off you don't need to take as many clothes with you.

But take your own favourite detergent .

Kev.


----------



## swallow

Hi Ray yes we have the same problem (guess most of us do) yes we could do with an old style mangle (yes I'm that age to) what my wife and I do is to get each end of the washing and twist (the washing not us ) in opposite directions this is pretty good and gets out most of the water although not as much as the old mangle or one of these new fangled spin machines ( no not a labour sp!!!!!!!!! doctor.

Regards Swallow


----------



## kaybee327

another on ebay (buy it now) £10

http://tiny.cc/lxuun

Collect from Gorleston on Sea

Keith


----------



## swallow

Ray spotted tonight a couple mangles ebay pick Gorleston Norfolk prices around £25 

Regards Swallow


----------



## Annsman

We've got one of those twin tub jobs and it's great! We reckon it's paid for itself already with one 5 month tour, compared to washing the suff on site. It will take as much as a double duvet cover and two pilliow cases as one load, (wash only,separate to spin). It doesn't spin dry as good as a domestic machine, naturally, but if you are in a sunny clime you can easily wash it, dry it it and put back on in the same day. Towels might take a bit longer to dry, but if you wash them in your first load they will easily be dry enough to use in the following morning.

I get that good I could do a wash load, 2 rinses the next wash load and still have change from a 25 litre water container! The secret, chaps, is to do your next wash with the final rinse water before letting it go!

If you've got room on your van then don't waste your time "mangling!


----------



## TinaGlenn

If the weather is hot enough to dry clothes I just hang them and let them drip dry, less creasing, failing that I look for a laudrette and use that.
I have been known to use our salad spinner for our smalls and t shirts though.

Glenn hates microfibre towels with a passion and we have tried loads of different types, the dogs have now got some very posh doggie towels :lol: :lol: I just have got a couple of sets of cheap dark brown towels now, they dry in an hour even from dripping as dark colours get hot in the sun and dry really fast. Nice and warm after a little while in the sun too, perfect for after a dip in a chilly pool or ocean. 

Just wash them a couple of times before first use so that you don't end up covered in brown streaks and bits of fluff :roll: :wink: 

I dread to think of the damage I could manage with a mangle........ :twisted: 

Tina


----------



## rayhook

*Twin tub washing machine*

Annsman,

We've seen these advertised but have always thought they looked a bit 'toy town'. Clearly they're not. We have 130 litres of fresh water onboard if we've just filled up so 25 litres isn't much. The grey waste tank will similarly swallow up the used water and we just need to add an EHU (which almost always have).

We've moved to disposable towels for our upcoming tour so that's those eliminated, just the double duvet cover and under-sheet as big items.

Questions, if I may - how big is this little blighter for storage and what does it weigh? Where do you place it to use in your m/h?

Ray


----------



## swallow

Hi Ray

Saw two mangles for sale on ebay yesterday collection from Gorleston Norfolk your neck of the woods I think

Regards

Swallow


----------

